# 4 hours post RAI



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

How soon did everyone start feeling any side effects of the RAI because my jaw already hurts and I am thinking this is too soon.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I got sick both times in less than 24 hours. Gave me a head cold both times. Head aches and just overall icky feeling.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the info. So would you think that since it has been 24 hours and that is all I am feeling is the swollen glads that I probably wont experience anything else?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I felt ok after my dose (a Friday morning), went to bed that night, and the next day I felt like I was hit by a mack truck. It was, by far, much harder for me than my surgery.

My neck ached...but so did my whole body. I had chills and spent the day on the couch under a down comforter, even if it was 70 degrees out. I almost NEVER call my doctor after hours, since my husband takes after hours calls and I know how annoyed he gets, but I seriously contemplated it. But by Monday morning? I was totally fine. The moral of the story is that everyone reacts totally differently.

If you still feel an ache, make sue you are sucking on those sour candies.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

A couple hours after my first and second doses of RAI, I felt extremely hyper all of a sudden-tremors like you wouldn't believe, sweats, and just blah all together, and I felt like that for the next couple of days. About a week later is when my throat and jaw started to ache. Everyone is different-depends on how your body reacts to it/what dosage you get.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> Thank you for the info. So would you think that since it has been 24 hours and that is all I am feeling is the swollen glads that I probably wont experience anything else?


Make sure you suck on lemon drops or something similar to stimulate the salivary glands, stay hydrated and if in doubt about "anything"; call your doctor.

Are your lymph nodes swollen?


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

My glands were a bit swollen that night but now 48 hours later I have no symptoms. I am sucking on so much candy the inside of my mouth is puckered lol. I have definatley been staying hydrated cuz I have been using the restroom every half hour lol. I received 30 mci of radiation.


----------

